# goiter. now what!



## babygirl1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid in November. Five enlarged nodules were found with the largest being 3.6 cm. Bloodwork was fine. I had biopsies performed several weeks later that came back with no cancer so we were just "watching".

I had my six month follow up ultrasound and bloodwork in May. When I went to the doctor today he said that the 3.6 cm nodule was now at 4.1. Bloodwork was "perfect" (his words). His recommendation is to have the thyroid removed. Is that my only recourse? My thyroid seems to be working well because I am having no symptoms. The only reason I even learned about this was that I felt like a knot was in my throat so my primary care doctor ordered an ultrasound.

Please advise,
Phyllis


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If nodules grow then they need to go - surgically.

Some nodules can be treated by T4 meds to suppress TSH with close monitoring to see if they stop growing. But once the meds. are stopped the nodules start growing again. So why waist precious time on something that possibly won't work.

Also RAI can be an option.

In a lot of cases cancer is not detected until surgery in which they immediately take it to Lab for biopsy while you are still on the surgical table and out.

I don't think there is any other way out. You need to discusses treatment with your doctor and follow his lead after all he is the one with the expensive education and *you are* paying him for your health care.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I had nodules and the doctor never mentioned surgery to me, only pills or RAI. I wondered how come surgery was never an option.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

babygirl1 said:



> I had an ultrasound on my thyroid in November. Five enlarged nodules were found with the largest being 3.6 cm. Bloodwork was fine. I had biopsies performed several weeks later that came back with no cancer so we were just "watching".
> 
> I had my six month follow up ultrasound and bloodwork in May. When I went to the doctor today he said that the 3.6 cm nodule was now at 4.1. Bloodwork was "perfect" (his words). His recommendation is to have the thyroid removed. Is that my only recourse? My thyroid seems to be working well because I am having no symptoms. The only reason I even learned about this was that I felt like a knot was in my throat so my primary care doctor ordered an ultrasound.
> 
> ...


Get that sucker out of there. Growing nodules are not good...I had a goiter too, for the past year or so. I didn't realize how awful it really was until they removed it and I felt much much better. I has only been one week since my surgery, but I tell you, I am super glad it is gone. Hormones can be replaced with Synthroid, etc. Bloodwork/Biopsies don't always tell the true story of what's going on, I have read several posts on the boards here where someone was told told their nodules were benign, only to find out right after surgery that was not the case. You will feel so much better without that monster taking over your neck anymore, I truly do! Let us know what you decide


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babygirl1 said:


> I had an ultrasound on my thyroid in November. Five enlarged nodules were found with the largest being 3.6 cm. Bloodwork was fine. I had biopsies performed several weeks later that came back with no cancer so we were just "watching".
> 
> I had my six month follow up ultrasound and bloodwork in May. When I went to the doctor today he said that the 3.6 cm nodule was now at 4.1. Bloodwork was "perfect" (his words). His recommendation is to have the thyroid removed. Is that my only recourse? My thyroid seems to be working well because I am having no symptoms. The only reason I even learned about this was that I felt like a knot was in my throat so my primary care doctor ordered an ultrasound.
> 
> ...


Hi Phyllis!! I am sorry to hear this but I agree w/ GD Women 100%. Rapid growth is not a good sign.

Best listen to your doc. That is my humble opinion. We are here for you!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

I also agree that it needs to come out. That much growth in a nodule is never good.

hugs2

Phoenix


----------

